# 1978 Ariens 824



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

I am the original owner of an Ariens 824 big wheel blower. It has the Snow King 8 hp engine and runs great. I have two questions for anyone who might have some insight:

(1) Easy-I forget the oil capacity...how many ounces does it take?
(2) Hard-the auger housing is not square to the ground. It's not the scraper blade, I'm talking about the entire housing off kilter by about 1 inch on one side. How do I square it up with the back assembly?

Many thanks if you can help!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Off Square*

First off welcome to the forum
On the oil, Tecumseh's take less than a quart of oil.

On your out of square situation, start with the basics. Insure the tires are at the same size and pressure. Measure the tractor unit on both sides, same point to the ground and see if they're the same. Have you changed a tire lately? I've seen tires with the same markings being different in diameter.

If they are then start looking at the way the auger assembly is attached to the tractor unit. Everything correct in the mounting? If it's like the one I have IIRC there are 2 hooks at the bottom that engage into the tractor unit. If one wasn't hooked down fully then I'd expect if you got it bolted together that the auger would be twisted.

First thing I would start with though is the tractor unit.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF f2benny.

This is from the Tecumseh Basic Troubleshooting and Service Manual for oil capacity.

Engine Model ml Oz. 

HMSK, HM70-100 ............................................. 720 26


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Welcome to SBF f2benny.
> 
> This is from the Tecumseh Basic Troubleshooting and Service Manual for oil capacity.
> 
> ...


Hmm two answers, two opinions. My recollection is that it takes under a quart, but I keep seeing 21 (or now 26 oz) on the interwebs.

With regard to the housing being out of square, I neglected to mention that it got that way after I split the housing off to change the main bearing behind the impeller-what a b---- that was! So I must have misaligned it. Snap that was tough to put together alone, this won't be easy.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you still have the original owner's manuals for the snowblower and it's engine? Should be covered in there.

Here's the publication I quoted.

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have an 8 hp tecumseh and it takes 26 OZ. basically almost a full qt. I check the dipstick as i fill it and I have it just to the top of the full line and no more and I have just a tiny bit left in the qt. Just fill it carefully untill the qt is almost empty and when you get towards the bottom check the dipstick over and over and get it right on the money.
Here are some good tecumseh oil chg videos:


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmm. I think I spotted the issue...


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Put my best man on the job and it was nice and square in an hour. Next to removing the rusted cotter pin the biggest problem was getting the penetrating oil out of the new Ambercrombie sweats!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and merry Christmas.
I want to know where I can get a snow blower jack like the one you're using.
Good job on the diagnosis and repair.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> I want to know where I can get a snow blower jack like the one you're using.


I think the better question question would be does his wife look at this site. 

I am glad you found the problem and it turned out not to be too difficult or expensive to fix. I just hope that it didn't tear the axle up too much.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

A Revere Ware® snow blower jack! How cool is that!
Doubles as an oil change pan.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great job on the snowblower!

Try oxy clean on the sweats.


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

All's well with the sweats and the pot. The stain came right out and the pot was taken from the trash due to some bad scorch. This was a much easier repair than the impeller bearing. Interestingly the axle was not even marred.


----------



## Tech_Support (Dec 26, 2012)

The Ariens Tech Support team would like to verify the oil capacity for this machine should be about 26 oz. 

Also, if you still need help squaring your housing of the machine, please feel free to call out tech support team at 920.756.4688, and we will be happy to assist.

Thank you,
Ariens Company


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

welcome to the forum airens tech support, now where is toro tech support


----------

